# Blue Crab rig



## Yankee Moved South (Jun 10, 2009)

Ill be making my first try at Tarpon fishing next week and was hoping for a few pointers. I've read all the local fishing reports , tide charts and "tips" I could find online. 

Ill be fishing primarily from the beach near Holmes beach ( anna maria island , gulf shore ) and have a number of tactics I'll be trying but have yet to find a good pic or explanation of how/where to place the hook in live blue crab. If any of you seasoned vets can help it would be greatly appreciated !! 

A good charter boat in the area would also be helpful as I hope to get on the water at least once while Im there. 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## rustvyper (Jun 11, 2009)

here's a good video. Remember to take the claws off!  He'll remind you if you don't.

http://www.articlesbase.com/videos/5min/109319415


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the Anna Maria area, gotta make a stop at the Rod & Reel Pier bar & grill good food. While there be sure to check out the monster hammerhead caught off the dock, they should still have the article hanging on the wall. Matter of fact that whole area down to Boca is loaded with some of the biggest hammerheads in the world because of their favorite food source, tarpon.

If you are hunting a seasoned guide contact Capt. Paul Hawkins. http://www.flatsguy.com/index.html He's a heck of a tarpon guide and a fun fella to fish with. Even took us out a second day for just the gas money.

BTW pinfish work well too. Good luck and let us know how ya did.


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great info ! I think I'll let my buddy bait the first crab and "forget " to tell him about removing the claws. Hitting the road at 6AM tomorrow and will share the results when I return.


----------



## germag (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I either use the point of the hook like a drill and make a hole in the shell right at the thick part of the "horn" on either side of the crab, or (if I remember to pack it) I have used a battery powered Dremel tool with a 1/16" drill bit in it. 

I'm giving the C.W. Crab lure a shot this trip coming up.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 13, 2009)

If it's not too late..


Cut the crab in half, hook through a leg joint. 


The lead weight should be attached with a rubber band or light mono under 10# test so when your fish starts shaking, the weight breaks off instead of breaking your line or pulling the hook loose.


----------



## germag (Jun 14, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> If it's not too late..
> 
> 
> Cut the crab in half, hook through a leg joint.




It's sort of hard to keep them alive like that, isn't it?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 14, 2009)

I've never fished them live, only halved or quartered, something about the minimum legal size that you can possess, makes the bait too big, and the crabs will borrough into the sand and hide while The Man in the Silver Suit swims over top. That's just what I heard.


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Jun 18, 2009)

Just got back. Had a great time , Tarpon rolling everywhere. Rented a two man ocean kayak and managed a few hours every morning before the kids got up. The first tarpon that rolled was about 200 yards off and my buddy and I were convinced we saw a shark and managed to scare our wives out of the water for the day , it wasn't until day two that we realized they were Tarpon. The next day we had a pod come through right off the boat and WOW was it impressive. a 6 foot female surfaced only a few feet of the boat and we could hear her suck the air. We managed to hook one but my buddy didn't have anywhere near enough line on his rod and the fish spooled him out in short order. 

A few more days of that .... never had the right bait and only one good rod. (how you like them excuses ) We just couldn't hook up. Ended up chartering Yesterday with Capt. Paul Hawkins ( Thanks BradMeyers for the recommendation). Great guy and we were on the fish all day. Hooked up on the first cast , a "small " 50 ish pound fish .3 Jumps and 5 minutes later it spit the hook and the party was over. Im convinced if either me or my buddy had any experience we would have hooked a few more but these tarpon are picky. He run a smaller boat so I wouldn't go with more than two adults or the deck would be crowded but good price , good guy, on time , and on the fish !

If you haven't been Tarpon fishing I highly recommend you get down to the gulf this time of year in the future ! My buddy and I still laugh at the thought of  catching a 150lb fish and getting pulled down the beach in our kayak. What a sight that would be ....We also  wondered it went offshore at what point we could cut the line so as to make sure we could get back. 

I'll try and post a few picks and a rookie lesson learned thread when I get out from under 400 emails .


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 19, 2009)

*Awesome*

Sound like a blast, glad you got to go out with Capt' Paul but you did it backwards, get the lessons first. lol Jumped one on the first cast is the way to start the day. Does Paul still have that old willis flats boat? I'm glad y'all got to witness tarpon rolling, esp. right at the boat. If that don't get in your blood real quick, fishing ain't for you. Hopefully on your next trip you'll be able to make it to Boca Grande, it's a sight to behold, even from the beach with tarpon rolling as far as you can see. Did you see or hear of any of the big hammerheads that patrol the beach? Be careful that kind of fishing & excitement is real addictive. 

One more tarpon suggestion if you like to read. It's 18 years old but the info is all good. http://www.amazon.com/Tarpon-Book-Complete-Anglers-Sargeant/dp/0936513160


----------

